# August 2010: lights you bought this month



## jp2515 (Aug 1, 2010)

So now that it is August, why lights did you buy?

Just picked up a Fenix L2T from the Marketplace.


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 1, 2010)

Hogokansatsukan on the marketplace is offering the first 20 buyers who pick up an HDS Ra clicky a free customized leather holster to your specs. I configured up an Ra Clicky and finished the details for a holster so that's the first purchase of the month


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 2, 2010)

Muuuuussssttttttt.......ressssssssiiiiiiisssssst


----------



## Yang1815 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought a SureFire E1B Backup. Love it.

Also modded one of my 6P LEDs with a pocket clip and a strike bezel. Does that count?


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to attempt to NOT purchase ANY flashlights during August...the only question is will I prevail???


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 2, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Muuuuussssttttttt.......ressssssssiiiiiiisssssst



Resistance if futile!!! 



Ronin28 said:


> I'm going to attempt to NOT purchase ANY flashlights during August...the only question is will I prevail???



I failed MISERABLY in July and I think it's picking up again for August...


----------



## bradleyj37 (Aug 2, 2010)

just picked up the hds/novatac marine light off of the marketplace. first purchase for august.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 2, 2010)

No, a PD20 is headed my way!


----------



## sed6 (Aug 2, 2010)

My 2nd LD10 (R4) is headed my way. I'm really falling for the AA form factor. It is my ONE light for all silly questions (first, last, only, best brand, SHTF, etc questions), replacing my PD30. A 14500 turns it into a rocket but it can be fed with any AA's on hand in a pinch.


----------



## JDest (Aug 2, 2010)

Bugoutgear has "New JetBeam Models" listed under coming soon. Good luck not buying a light in August kids!:nana:


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 3, 2010)

This month I'm taking a wild shot in the dark and sending $100 to a Chinese wholesaler who claims to have Nitecore D10 R2's (ramping UI) in stock. Maybe he'll take the money and run, or maybe I'll get exactly what I ordered. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks. 

If it shows up, I'll take lots of pictures for you guys and gals.


----------



## ExZeRoEx (Aug 3, 2010)

Got myself an LX2 on Monday!


----------



## nanomu (Aug 3, 2010)

Managed to get only one inexpensive light in July.

So far I have several "accessories" on the way (batteries, dropins, etc). As for a completely new light, I'm still deciding and waiting for something interesting to pop up.


----------



## experimentjon (Aug 4, 2010)

I took the leap of faith, and finally ordered up a Surefire after hearing so much about how great they are...actually three Surefires. I am excited to see them when I get home. 

Specifically:
LX2 Lumamax
A2 LED Aviator (Red)
E1B Backup

Let's see if these three lights are as wonderful as everyone says, compared to the made in China 4Sevens and Fenix lights that I'm used to.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 4, 2010)

Arc aaa DS(?) - just sent it off to Milky for an xp-e neutral upgrade, if possible, along w/ others: Nautilus- XP-G Neutral, Arc AA xp-e neutral

Peak El Capitan Stainless Steel #0


That should do it for this month unless Henry comes out w/ something new:tinfoil:.


----------



## oldways (Aug 4, 2010)

SureFire A2 Aviator green led with FM Strion kit and Oregon Shooter tailstand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 4, 2010)

RA Executive 140. 

This thing is fantastic!:bow: Why in the wide world of weirdness didn't I do this sooner?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Aug 4, 2010)

I will not buy a flashlight this month...

it helps that i'll be receiving a light i bought in July soon


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am diseased! Checking the Marketplace was not helpful either because I have a Icon Rogue and Rayovac Sportsman Extreme courtesy of the sale at Radio Shack.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 4, 2010)

I just won an auction for a Rayovac S22M 2D flashlight (circa 1965) for ~$16 shipped.

It still has the original price stamped on it.

EDIT: I ordered an incan 3.7V D26 drop-in and some D26 keeper tubes from Lumens Factory on Monday.


----------



## pounder (Aug 4, 2010)

Got an iTp A1 on it's way from goinggear..should be a good EDC..


----------



## Voider (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, it's only been 4 days, so let's see. 

SF 6P Defender
SF 6P gunmetal
SF C2 Centurian
Deree DBS V3 SST-50
EagleTac PN20a, Cool White
and
a Bosch worklight to make use of the 12V batts for a drill I lost!


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 5, 2010)

Surefire Z2-S, Surefire Stratum, & a Nitecore Extreme. 

The superb CPF reviews are killing me. Hehe. :sick2:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 5, 2010)

I've ordered a Surefire G2L with the new KX4 bezel.

It's been tempting me for a while now, I'm curious to see what the new KX4 can do and I went for the nitrolon light to have a Surefire that I don't mind if it gets a bit beaten up caving.


----------



## Batou00159 (Aug 5, 2010)

sunwayled M20c so far


----------



## Chicago_Ted (Aug 5, 2010)

Jetbeam RRT-0 R2 with OP reflector from LEDTorchShop. Came with a free Photon-type light.


----------



## rckshrk (Aug 5, 2010)

So far...

Quark 123 Tactical
Olight T20 V2010

....so far :help:


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 5, 2010)

SureFire L1, from the Marketplace. 

It appears that resistance is, indeed, futile.


----------



## Harry999 (Aug 5, 2010)

To go with the HDS EDC 170T and High CRI 100 I ordered on Friday and got the next day I will be picking up a Ra Twisty 140 from the mail depot tomorrow.


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 5, 2010)

I _almost_ purchased a Surefire U2 Ultra last night...phew, that was a close one, lol!

Must...resist...urge...to...purchase...flashlights...


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 5, 2010)

Just picked up a Surefire M3 combatlight at the marketplace and I'm hoping to pick up the M952V-BK universal weaponlight with the visible/IR KM3 head (same as V2 vampire) in a week and swap out the lever with a LaRue unit for my Mk12Mod1 SPR.  Just picked up an old finned KL3 head for mod and SW02 switch too, looking for a C2/C3 body. I'm on a big Surefire kick right now. Received a Peak AAA Matterhorn too and we're still on the first week of August!


----------



## yowzer (Aug 6, 2010)

Older (Serial number's under 5000) Surefire E1B. Thinking about getting a Peak Rainier or a MG X-Thrower too this month...


----------



## CDP930 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quark Turbo Warm from the MP. Much smaller than expected. Super sweet beam temp though.


----------



## bjt3833 (Aug 6, 2010)

Solarforce L2 in sand with an R2
Solarforce L2 in black
Solarforce L2P
Dereelight R5 1SM P60 Drop-in
Solarforce R5 P60 Drop-in


----------



## lifeofahero (Aug 6, 2010)

Just bought a Quark Preon 1 for my key ring. Surefire E2D for my rifle is next!


----------



## Tolip (Aug 7, 2010)

I finally bought a Neutral White Preon 2.

I've got 1 black and 1 titanium single AA bodies on order and expected next week.

In the next week or so, hopefully I'll order a Cool White titanium Preon 2.


----------



## m3flies (Aug 7, 2010)

An Ra twisty 140. Just finished customizing. Upped level A to .55 And level B to 50 while leaving C at high. It took a few attempts but.........:twothumbs


----------



## Erich1B (Aug 7, 2010)

Tiablo A10-G
Catapult V2


----------



## bradleyj37 (Aug 7, 2010)

just got 

hds systems twisty high cri
dereelight edc c2h
mcgizmo makai


----------



## geezer (Aug 7, 2010)

HDS High CRI Clicky and an R17670 tube.

When will the madness end?


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 8, 2010)

Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC (brass).
My first custom flashlight....






My next "high value" purchase will probably be a Ra clicky high cri...in september for my birthday.


----------



## cmanley (Aug 8, 2010)

So far a 6PL with the kx4 and a Rogue 1 from the sale at radio shack.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 8, 2010)

HDS 170c black ti and sapphire, and probably gonna get a icon1 at radioshack since they are on clearance.


----------



## linty (Aug 8, 2010)

Just bought a Fenix tk45 from a fellow cpfer, gunna bring it camping along with my tk20 Aug 19th.


----------



## york2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just ordered a Stratum


----------



## bradleyj37 (Aug 9, 2010)

here is a pic of whats new this month


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just ordered a wolf eyes superstorm, should be here in a few days.


----------



## Jantelagen (Aug 9, 2010)

Now i have order UltraFire WF-502b 4-mode 240 Lumen.

I have looked for info from this light but i can only find 5-mode, 3-mode and 1-mode.

Mine is 4-mode and goes like this:
120 Lumen, 240 Lumen, Strobe, SOS. I cant find info anywhere!

Anybody have this light? Is it good? Maybe batter to ask before i order but too late


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 10, 2010)

Just ordered a Malkoff M61W  Now I just need to decide what to put it in!


----------



## spydie fanatic (Aug 10, 2010)

At the top of my list were a Surefire E2D LED Defender (2010 200 lumen version) and a Quark 123 x2 Turbo...I bought a 18650 conversion body for the Quark but can't get it working sadly...:sigh:

I found a new old stock Fenix LD20+ Q5 on dealextreme. com, which I bought because I have the L2D Q5; I didn't go for the newer LD20+ R4 because a lot of people claimed the Q5 has a better reflector for throw. Also picked up a Fenix LD01 R2 which I'm going to put the head on the body of a Streamlight Microstream body for the forward clicky button/momentary button.


----------



## SARLights (Aug 10, 2010)

Mini-Mag at a garage sale(for modding)
And a S&W multi-mode(don't know model yet)

and a Photon Freedom.


----------



## Larbo (Aug 10, 2010)

Ordered a Quark Neutral RGB today.


----------



## It01Firefox (Aug 10, 2010)

A Nitecore Infilux IFE1, an old style SF 9P and a twisty SF E1e-HA.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Aug 10, 2010)

so far so good.
M61 , not really a light...right..

and a knife... by a light manufacturing company... still not a light..


----------



## Chevy-SS (Aug 10, 2010)

Two - Streamlight Stylus Pro's
Two - Quark AA*2 XP-G R5 Tacticals


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 10, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> This month I'm taking a wild shot in the dark and sending $100 to a Chinese wholesaler who claims to have Nitecore D10 R2's (ramping UI) in stock. Maybe he'll take the money and run, or maybe I'll get exactly what I ordered. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.
> 
> If it shows up, I'll take lots of pictures for you guys and gals.



It arrived, it arrived! In case you can't tell, I love my D10's, so I took lots and lots of pictures so you can share in the excitement.











Wait a minute, the serial card says D10 SP R2? It was just supposed to be an R2...





SOS? Strobe?!





New piston design, maybe it really is the SP model.





A peek under the head reveals the red circuit board of the SP R2





But wait, that looks more like an XR-E than an XP-E...











Show's over folks, drive carefully!

Of course it wouldn't be a "lights you bought this month" thread without confessing that I bought myself a Surefire A2-HA-WH on the Marketplace. It'll be my first Surefire and the one I've wanted for a long time.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got my first Surefire, an A2 with white LEDs, absolutely love it  
Now I just have to hold off on buying things for the rest of the month so I can afford to feed the damn thing..... FM's strion kit is calling me....


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Led Lenser T7, Led Lenser P14 and a Surefire LX2 came in the mail today.

We're only half way through the month, the Ra clickies look real interesting and I'm spending an awful amount of time these forums. 

Do you guys think I have a problem?:sweat:


----------



## tandem (Aug 12, 2010)

Bought a Fenix LD10 R4 from FenixTactical.com - from order on-line in Toronto to delivery at my home in Vancouver in less than 24 hours. That was my second pleasant on-line purchase this month - no muss no fuss quick turnaround at a great price with some nifty accessories thrown in for free. 

Also picked up from Alex a TwoFish light block - the LD10 will be a backup light on my bikes. For a small light like the LD10 the TwoFish block seems to be a perfect fit.

Earlier this month finally purchased two Planet Bike "2 Watt" Blaze lights. These are quite an advance over the older Beamer 5. I'm not yet convinced that they are bright enough for brevet use (long distance cycling competitions often involving significant night riding in the countryside) but haven't done a lot of night riding out of the city yet with them. I have to say that for the price - MEC in Canada sells them for 34.00 CAD they are a pretty good AAx2 bike specific light.

As for the LD10 I wanted something of a multi-purpose single AA beast, something with fairly bright spill. The Planet Bike has a fairly narrow beam due to the optics - perhaps a little too narrow - it is my hope is the LD10 will fill in the gaps when / if I need it plus serve as a backup.


----------



## Aquanaut (Aug 12, 2010)

After spending many days reading CPF and reading the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274781
I bought a Fenix TK11 XP-G R5. I was pleasantly surprised when it smoked the trees in my back yard at night, including those over 50 yards away. lovecpf


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd be able to hold out for all of August...guess I couldn't. Purchased a Jetbeam Jet III M R2 last night from Bug Out Gear.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 13, 2010)

I ordered a Surefire 6P Original today to host a Malkoff M61W I have on the way.


----------



## jacketch (Aug 13, 2010)

Bought a 4Sevens Maelstrom and ordered a crenelated Solarforce gray L2p no/drop-in to go with a ThruNite XP-G R5 that I received earlier. I'll probably use the L2p with 18650's as a bike light until I can find something better.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 13, 2010)

Just ordered a drop-in and solarforce accesories.


----------



## shadow77phl (Aug 13, 2010)

newbie here, good day gentlemen. after two days search for a good light that would not break the bank, I got myself a nightcore extreme r2 from lightjunction. not bad for less than 70 bucks with the promo code; er...now the waiting game begins!:thinking:


----------



## aconite (Aug 16, 2010)

Until this month, I hadn't bought a thing all year. I finally gave in and bought myself a Dereelight DBS V3 SST-50. Withdrawal symptoms must be kicking in because I've just ordered a Quark MiNi CR2, AA and 123. Good thing my wife is overseas at the moment...


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 16, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I ordered a Surefire 6P Original today to host a Malkoff M61W I have on the way.



GF bought me a 6P Original two days ago on the condition I not buy anything flashlight related for at least 2 weeks. The next day, Malkoff put a batch of M61W's up. :mecry:


----------



## experimentjon (Aug 16, 2010)

Good game. I did it. Ordered my first HDS light, a custom Clicky170. Probably won't receive it until September though. I'm excited to see if the #1 must have light here is really as good as everyone says.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I finally bought a few flashlights for the deer lease and beach fishing. I bought a Surefire M3 Combat, Surefire Backup E1B-BK, and Surefire 8AX complete with charger and batteries off ebay. I wanted something lighter and brighter than my old Mag lights. We will see how it works out this fall.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been on a 6P kick lately. I purchased a 6P with a stainless steel bezel ring and a 6P Defender. The Defender will run a P60 and the one with the SS bezel ring will sport a P60L.


----------



## bradleyj37 (Aug 16, 2010)

just got my 2x123 e series mclicky body from mcgizmo, and just bought another ra clicky off of th marketplace.


----------



## Troop#26 (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Overready.com Bored Surefire M2 w/ Z44 bezel Smooth Steel Black ring and Ultra Clear Lens. Z41 upgraded Zero Resistance momentary tail switch. The M2 body is in Grey the Bezel Ring and Tail switch are Black. Oveready V3 Tripple in neutral at the business end. I plan to run with 1X18650-2600 cell. All purchased from the AMAZING people at Overady.com. V70 holster for the Oveready M2 above from OpticsHQ.com.

2. M6 w/ PHD M6 Battery pack, MN61, MN21, MN20, Lumens Factory (LF) IMR-M6, IMR-M3T, HO-M6 (actually like 3 purchases. M6 and Surefire Bulbs from OpticsHQ.com, Lumens Factory Bulbs from Lumens Factory, and PHD-M6 from Will on this forum)

3. Lumens Factory P7 Led Turbo Head on a M4 body from B/S/T Forum.

Regards...

Stephen


----------



## york2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, in addition to the Stratum, I just ordered the Fenix LD10+ R4 to be used as my EDC.


----------



## shado (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm off to a slow start,








SPY 005 #28
SPY 005 #51
McGizmo LS 20
LD10 Ti #278

But I'm still looking


----------



## Patlight (Aug 18, 2010)

I ordered

-1 Ultrafire C3 and
-1 ITP A3 Eos


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 19, 2010)

The Surefire 6P host and Malkoff M61W I ordered earlier this month have finally both arrived and are put together. Click for larger pics:


----------



## nanomu (Aug 19, 2010)

Peak Eiger #8 SS with momentary, and an extra 2xAAA HA body.

Having fun with legos tonight!

..then I realized I needed the same thing in brass also.. 

I also have a couple other things on order. This is going to be a happy month for lights, but an unhappy one for my wallet.


----------



## flbowman1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've added some lanterns to go along with my small flashlight collection. I've purchased a coleman rugged personal size 4D lantern, coleman 3aa mini lantern and I just won on ebay a coleman exponent lantern for $20.40 (new)....


----------



## kaptain_zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Lets see..... an HDS 170 Exec with a Thor's Hammer custom holster is on the way, another Fenix E01 arrived in the mail a short while ago, a mint ramping D10 with trit is on the way via cpfmp and finally.... the trigger has been pulled, but the hammer is still falling on an HDS 100 High CRI with another custom holster from Thor's Hammer custom leather. 

I think I finally understand what people mean by "Parasitic Drain"...... only in my case, it seems to affect my wallet, rather than my batteries?!?!?!


Regards

Kaptain "I may be of Viking descent... but if the Rolling Pin Dept. ever finds out..... I'll be a dead Viking descendant" Zero


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Aug 20, 2010)

This month:

Jetbeam Jet-111 M R2...Very good beam & flawless finish.
Low profile crenelated bezel & fitting tool.

In the air:

Nitecore Extreme R2 from Jay Flashlight con. I've read so
many good reviews of this 'light, I can't wait! On special $59.00.
It'll be a long 10-12 days.(to Australia).


----------



## It01Firefox (Aug 20, 2010)

I added:

6PL body for my M30WF
9P body
E2L body that fits a 17670
2 of Steve's E-Series tower modules (still in transit)
PhD-M6(also still in transit)
HDS EDC High CRI with Holster


----------



## woodrow (Aug 20, 2010)

Tried to buy an Inforce 200l color..BG was out...Then was seriously tempted to buy an SF A2 Led Avaitor...again BG was out....so tonight after looking at 47's site and Batteryjunction...I took a chance and ordored a Olight T20 in the new R5 version that claims 310 lumens. I will have to compare it to the Q5 verson I have that does glovebox duty now when i get it.


----------



## computernut (Aug 20, 2010)

Surefire M4 just arrived. Finally got my dream light, I can't wait for dark tonight! :devil:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 20, 2010)

And now to keep the RA 140 Clicky from getting lonely, a Jetbeam Raptor (my new work light).

Please, oh please! Make it stop. 

Must have more brightness. 

lovecpf


----------



## choombak (Aug 20, 2010)

- Peak El Capitan #8, narrow, SS body
- Inova X0 v1.0
- Ray S20
- Premier light PL-2


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 20, 2010)

Ordered another iTP A3 EOS Upgraded last night.

This one has the L/M/H mode order, updated PWM frequency, and the same keychain as the iTP A1 & A2.

So I guess it's really an iTP A3 EOS Upgrade Upgrade


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 20, 2010)

computernut said:


> Surefire M4 just arrived. Finally got my dream light, I can't wait for dark tonight! :devil:


Now we really need to have a meet where we can play with the lights outdoors!!!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> So now that it is August, why lights did you buy?



G'day, I'm a new Flashaholic. I joined CPF about a week ago, and just this week became the proud owner of 3 new lights 

Led Lenser M1 (gift from my boss), Fenix PD30 R4, JetBeam RRT - 2


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 20, 2010)

August was pretty good flashlight wise.

All I bought was some E drop-ins from Steve Ku and a lego FM 3P C-head which really rocks with a Nailbenber drop-in.

Of course I dropped a ton of money into the car and baby stuff this month - it was more flashlight sales than purchases.


----------



## roadie (Aug 20, 2010)

yea .... i jus bought something to use/play this month tooo ....

its a MCE-Warm flashlight ........ (note the price !  )

its on the way ........ shld receive it next week .......


----------



## Mike 208 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just bought a Surefire Z2 (incan).


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Aug 22, 2010)

Still no complete lights this month, I'm doing well.
Received my pre-owned M61, threw it in my pre-owned 6P = Nice combo.
Still waiting on my pre-owned FM34 that I did buy this month.


----------



## Max Brightness (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a Ra clicky high cri with the 17670 battery tube on order. I love my Ras!


----------



## kelmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Single stage E2DL...


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 24, 2010)

Olight M31! 

:twothumbs


----------



## ASheep (Aug 25, 2010)

Well so much for holding back after the aviator arrived... I got one of Koala's onion rings on the way, and yesterday when those Ti Quarks showed up for $57, I had to get one... so now a Ti Q123T is on its way too...:sigh:


----------



## tombat (Aug 25, 2010)

Been an expensive month for me - Surefire C2, Z2, and E2DL. Need to head back to the marketplace to sell off a few to recoup some money.


----------



## lightsandknives (Aug 25, 2010)

Malkoff Hound Dog and some AW 18500s to go with the MD3 body.


----------



## etherealshade (Aug 25, 2010)

A MD2 w/M60f, a Milky L1 Extreme, and a LS20 this month. Bought a different milky last month plus loads of other stuff, so my wallet has taken a hell of a battering lately.

This place is bad for me..... followed by :shakehead leading to: :help:


----------



## Ronin28 (Aug 26, 2010)

God, I thought August was going to be a month where I WOULDN'T purchase ANY flashlights... :shakehead

Last night I purchased 2 4Sevens SS Preon ReVO's, one for myself and one as a present for my Brother's upcoming B-day and a 4Sevens NW AA^2 Tac., again for my Bro's B-day gift. 

What have I done?!?


----------



## stuffgeek (Aug 26, 2010)

Malkoff md2 camo w/ M61W
Malkoff md4 hounddog
Nitecore d10 camo
Eagletac P20C2 MK II

i really want the overready tri led drop in but so does the rest of CPF!!!

I had to let the eagletac go already...yikes I cant wait till Sept!


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 27, 2010)

Two days ago I ordered a Surefire G2 black, and received it today. Now I have both my low low Malkoffs in each G2. M60LL placed in black G2 and M61LL in yellow G2. These moderate output dropins are great for allround use and provide a very long runtime. Because they don't produce any heat the "plastic" bodies will work well, and I like the light weight. :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got an 5th gen L1 (advertised a 6th gen one), kept it casue the 90 hour runtime on low :twothumbs, and just got my 6th gen L1 to replace the one I gifted to my brother.


----------



## rayman (Aug 27, 2010)

Ordered a 4Sevens ReVO SS yesterday. It just looks so great and I wanted a NiMH-keychainlight so I just had to buy it .

rayman


----------



## chris23 (Aug 27, 2010)

ordered a streamlight pt-1l yesterday, based on how much I like my streamlight miscrostream


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 28, 2010)

E2DL from the NRA folks, for a ridiculously low price, found on the Good Deals forum.:twothumbs

(You can have my SureFire when you pry it from my cold, dead, fingers....)


----------



## shado (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted earlier in the month that I was off to a slow start (compared to last month). Well I finished pretty good. Thank you, to all the CPF members who replied to my threads. Thank you, to all the CPF members for all of your great sales threads and support. I feel honoured to be a member of such a great community. 

lovecpf

SPY 005 #28
SPY 005 #51
SPY 007 #228
McGizmo Lunasol 20
McGizmo Lunasol 27
LD10 Ti #278

And three AOTH Holsters

Todd


----------



## Search (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I didn't spend as much money as much money as him ^

But I did buy an LX2, a TLR-1s, a Safariland 6360, and some Oakley Flak Jackets (thanks to usstandardissue).

In two weeks I'll have another E2DL and an updated 6PL.

Then I'll start buying all the incan SFs up before they are lost with history.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 30, 2010)

shado said:


> I posted earlier in the month that I was off to a slow start (compared to last month). Well I finished pretty good. Thank you, to all the CPF members who replied to my threads. Thank you, to all the CPF members for all of your great sales threads and support. I feel honoured to be a member of such a great community.
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> ...


 
Suddenly my spending this month doesn't seem as excessive as I thought.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought I'd be done here...but, since it's technically still August...

Just got an A2L-RD off the MP about 3 days ago...and hit the jackpot...grabbed a C2-HA, L2, and a 2nd Gen KL3-BK (Fresnel Lens)...that thing is VERY NICE by the way...all of these were NIP, including the KL3.

My name is AOW...and I'm a flashaholic...


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 30, 2010)

i think there is something wrong with me. once again, no flashlights.


----------



## Texas gun person (Aug 30, 2010)

4Sevens Quark 123² Turbo
4Sevens Quark Mini 123


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 30, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> August was pretty good flashlight wise.
> 
> All I bought was some E drop-ins from Steve Ku and a lego FM 3P C-head which really rocks with a Nailbenber drop-in.
> 
> Of course I dropped a ton of money into the car and baby stuff this month - it was more flashlight sales than purchases.


 
It's amazing how things can change in a week. Please add:

- Spy007
- AlTiN Draco
- Winelight Display with a Winelight I and II

Of course I did sell a good amount of parts and a McGizmo Ti-PD.


----------



## shadow77phl (Sep 1, 2010)

At first i got a nitecore extreme, afterwhich, i got loco, blew the budget and got a dedicated weapons light for both my glock x300 and x400 baby!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was trying really hard not to buy anything, but then I saw a E2DL on the MP. I "needed" to replace one...so once again I showed little restraint this month.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 1, 2010)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I was trying really hard not to buy anything, but then I saw a E2DL on the MP. I "needed" to replace one...so once again I showed little restraint this month.



Technically if you bought this today it is a September 2010 purchase.

Time for a new thread guys. 

I hope to be able to go a full month without posting a single purchase. And, keep an eye in the sky for the pigs which will be flying by.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 1, 2010)

i wish, i picked it up on sunday, the 30th. I was soooo close.


----------



## dementedlemur (Sep 2, 2010)

Though not even close to what some consider high, this was my most expensive month to date!

ICON Rogue I
ITP A3 EOS
Streamlight Stylus Pro
Brinkmann Armormax 1 AA
E2DL NRA edition, my first Surefire and my first CR123 light! 
My charger arrived and my RCR123's are on the way.

Oh yea and my almost free Coast 1AAA Mini tac.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 2, 2010)

none  saving for a RRT-1 :nana:


----------

